# Injured Duck



## LV426 (May 13, 2008)

My co-worker brought me an injured duck this morning. It looks to be a young mallard just fledged. Still some clinging fluff but mostly fledged. Honestly I think she was hit by a car. She was found sitting on top of a storm drain with her eyes closed. 

She's seen a vet and he's got her on antibiotics but he's not an avian vet and there really isn't one that I have reasonable access to since I don't have a car. Here's what we do know. She's got a busted wing with some bleeding but we've cleaned that up shaved the feathers and are treating it topically. The wing joint is what's damaged however the vet was unable to really splint it because of the surface injury so he said to just keep her quiet and hopefully it will heal on it's own. Now the other major problem is her keel bone is fractured. Again he's got no idea how to even fix a keel bone so we've just wrapped her up securely and I try to keep her quiet. 

Now it looks as if there is some neurological damage because she leans to one side and when she tries to walk she walks in circles. She's currently unable to eat on her own so I have to tube feed her. For now he just wanted her hydrated so I'm giving her some pedialyte. Tomorrow I have to feed her this slurry mix if she's still alive. 

So since we are doing what we know I was wondering if anyone else has any other advice to offer. Honestly I'm not sure she's going to make it at all but I can't just give up on her and my vet said that the wildlife rehabbers won't take her in but will just euthanize her. Which is an option if there is no hope for her but even my vet said he'd like to see if we can pull her through. So any suggestions or anyone who has any experience in this please don't hesitate to respond.

Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't remember where you are located?


----------



## LV426 (May 13, 2008)

Kent, Washington just outside of Seattle.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I do have the name of a memeber that may be able to help, let me see if I can get a hold of her. Give me a few minutes please.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OK...I sent her a message via email and we may not hear from her until tomorrow. How about you send me your phone contact information so I can pass it on to her. My email is [email protected].


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi there -

I'm the person Charis emailed. If the duck is still alive tomorrow, I can come get it on my lunch hour and take it to PAWS in Lynnwood. They have an experienced vet on staff who can set the wing and rehabilitate the mallard duckling. They are only open from 8am-8pm so nothing can be done tonight.

Email me at [email protected] or call at (206)713-3749 if that's an option for you, and I'm happy to come get the duck in Kent. I am in Seattle and work downtown. I can ferry the duck to PAWS. If it turns out the neurological damage is too severe, at least PAWS is well-equipped to euthanize the duck humanely. And they'll give the duck every chance before that is even considered. If the duck does okay, there are other mallards at PAWS it can be released with, so it has the best chance for success back in the wild.

Cheers,

Tiff


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tif, I have her phone number. I'll email it to you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, CHARIS!!

Thanks for going the extra mile for this Mallard, LV! Wishing all the best for the Mallard. Please keep us updated! 

HI TIFF!! We are soooo glad you are able to help! 

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to Mr. Flapper and the gang!!

Shi


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Made Contact & Have a Plan*

Hi - 

The update is we've emailed each other and are meeting tomorrow morning to ferry the duck to PAWS.

I will post an update tomorrow to follow-up. This is all good for now.

Thanks,

Tiff


----------



## LV426 (May 13, 2008)

Well Duck has been handed off so it's in the paws of PAWS now. Good luck little duck.


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Update*










Here's a photo of this mallard girl. She is not in good condition, but everyone really did all they could for her. I picked her up this morning and transported her to PAWS wildlife rehabilitation center in Lynnwood, WA. If she has any chance of recovery at all, it's the best place for her.

Thanks to everyone for helping her out.

- Tiff


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Best wishes and hopes.

Thanks for being there, Tiff.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Best wishes and hopes.
> 
> Thanks for being there, Tiff.
> 
> Pidgey


Ditto to that one. You are the best!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm sorry to say, this one did not make it. Sometimes they just can't be saved. But she had three (or more) different people work together to get her all the help she could get. And she didn't have to suffer and die alone on the side of the road. I think that's a lot. Of course every creature deserves that. I'm glad this girl got that help, even if it wasn't enough. Thanks to LV426's coworker, LV426, Charis and the good people at PAWS for doing all they could. Rest in peace, mallard girl.


----------



## LV426 (May 13, 2008)

Yes, thank you to all who helped. I wish I could have done more but as Flapper said, the little duck didn't have to die at the side of the road from exposure or dehydration or from her injuries. RIP little duck.


----------

